

Ask HN: Craziest thing you've done to Break the Routine? - tikna

(Assuming lot of HN users are not working for their own startup)<p>I spend 5 days a week in office working on stuff which I sometime like and sometime don't. Spend rest of my free time with friends, family and/or working on side projects.<p>Even after this, there are times when you feel yourself in a routine.<p>I want to hear from you some of the CRAZIEST Ideas you've applied or want to apply to break your daily routine?
======
iamscanner
I took a week's vacation, got myself a week in a coworking space, and turned
off every single work notification possible. As far as work was concerned, I
was off on a beach somewhere sipping mai-tai's - when in reality I was getting
up at 9AM, and working 10-6 at a coworking space down the street from them on
my Big Idea.

I didn't make as much progress as I'd have liked, but I've found doing things
like that (especially when you have to make a financial commitment) helps to
push things along.

------
bartonfink
When I was younger, on a whim I decided to drive West until I got bored. I
made it from the Atlantic coast of Virginia (Williamsburg, specifically) to
Lawrence, Kansas (about 1200 miles - a little less than halfway across the US)
before I got bored. I then spent the night in a crappy hotel, turned around
and drove back.

------
olegious
Quit law school in California, got accepted into a tech masters program in
Scotland and moved there, returned to California almost 2 years later. Best
choice I've ever made.

------
mdonahoe
got married.

